# creaking spring?



## Guest (Jun 4, 2002)

i am a newbie so don't flame with CHECK THE FAQ!!

anwhoo.... 92 SE-R bought used last month.. the rear suspension creaks when i drive..i.e. when weight tranfers, front 2 back, side 2 side and when i get in and out of the car.

i can push on it sideways next to the gas cap and here it creak a little...

is this time to re-bush or new shocks/springs?

also have some chatter bumping from front passenger side at low speeds on uneven pavement and when car is cold and pulling out of driveway in a.m.

can you guys help a newbie out???


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

i have that problem too, but not only when its cold and mine is near the front driver side. check the B14 section to find out more. some said it was the jounce bumpers.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Just wondering but...what are jounce bumpers?


----------



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

The creak you are talking about is probable the gasket between the strut and car. Nissan calls it the thrust seat part # 54329-50Y00. When I put agx's on, I didn't replace this gasket, it creaked like crazy, a month later I replaced it and haven't had any problems since. 
I don't know about the chatter, It could be a wheel bearing or a cv joint.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

is this gasket located on the strut assembly?


----------



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

Yeah it's between the frame and the strut assembly. on top of everything.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2002)

*Jounce Bumpers*

'Jounce' bumpers are the rubber pieces that prevent the shock/strut from bottoming out. I'm used to hearing them call bump stops. Regardless of the term, it the little rubber bushing-type piece that slides down the strut rod to cushion excessive downward movement.

On my B14, the bumper & the boot come as one piece. I had to cut about 20mm out of the bumper when I lowered it, so now mine are 2 separate pieces.

Hope this helps...


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Oh, they're bump stops. I know what those are, I was just lost with that odd term. That's for the clarification


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2002)

that makes sense about the seals... how do i go about fixing this? how hard is it to fix and should i just wait until i DO get my KYBs (about 1 year away)

brian


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2002)

BigB said:


> *that makes sense about the seals... how do i go about fixing this? how hard is it to fix and should i just wait until i DO get my KYBs (about 1 year away)*


The gasket replacement is a piece of cake - and they are not very expensive either - I think less than $20 for all four corners from Nissan. You can almost do it with the struts still on the car if you are VERY careful. All you need to do is take the 3 perimeter nuts off the strut mount (2 at the rear) NOT THE CENTER NUT, and lower the suspension down while it's still on the car. Slip the new gasket over the bolt, jack everything back into place. Voila - new gaskets and hopefully no creaking.

I know I couldn't tolerate the creaking for a year without trying something...


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2002)

thanks, i appreciate the knowledge... BTW are on you on the GA SE-R mailing list?

brian


----------

